# A little camera fun.



## Hard Core (Apr 11, 2012)

Shooting some footage for our new show airing in January 2013.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks great Chuck...can't wait!


----------



## jarhead 44 (Apr 11, 2012)

heck yea thats looks cool


----------



## Michael (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## castandblast (Apr 11, 2012)

great footage as always chuck Can't wait for it to come out. Do you know what network it will be on yet?


----------



## farm7729 (May 3, 2012)

Very cool intro


----------



## BigSwole (May 3, 2012)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Charlie157 (May 8, 2012)

great camera work!


----------

